# computer slow and not responding :(



## kristen7768 (May 21, 2004)

Hello, I would really appreciate some help. My computer has been very very slow.....my mouse gets stuck at times and I'm having a problem with "not responding" (when I do the control/alt/delete). I cleaned out all of my temp folders. I updated and ran Spybot and Adaware and defragged..... nothing really seems to help. Here is my HJT log......could someone please look it over and let me know if anything on there could be causeing a problem? Or let me know if there is anything else I might try that could help....
Thank you for your help! 
Kris

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:50:07 PM, on 11/19/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCSHLD9X.EXE
c:\windows\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\OASCLNT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCTSKSHD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSFTSN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/hp/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymsgr6/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCTskShd] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mctskshd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.Exe /RUNSERVICES
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McShld9x] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcshld9x.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] c:\windows\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm &2 - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms &] - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms &[ - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu &4 - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm	&2 - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms	&] - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms	&[ - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .mpg: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't see anything too suspicious with your HJT log except for the roboform.dll and BHO. I know it's a password manager, but if you don't use that I would get rid of it all together. Also, run msconfig - go to the startup tab - and uncheck any programs you don't need to run when windows starts then restart. This will make your computer run smoother. I personally only load up 6 items from the my list. I also recommend you go here http://www.pcpitstop.com/ then register and run a full scan of your system, and they will also tell you what to do to clean up your system and make your computer run smoother and more efficient. Pitstop will also show you a list of processes you don't need to load up with Windows and which are requiered, so you know what you can uncheck from the msconfig or close from your task manager. After the scan they will give you instructions on how to do that.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Generally, unless it is hardware related, the first steps I take for customers is to download a several Spyware and Trojan Removal programs, update them and run scans.

Spybot Search and Destroy:
http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?page=spybotsda

SpySweeper:
http://www.webroot.com/wb/products/spysweeper/index.php
This will also protect your home page from being hijacked.

Ad-Aware:
http://www.lavasoft.de/

The new one from Microsoft

With any of the above programs, just like with Anti-Virus software, should have the latest updates installed before doing a scan.

You might also need to scan from safe mode as well.

CWShredder:
http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads/tools/CWShredder.exe

KazaaBeGone
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/kazaabegone.zip

Programs that can help prevent getting infected:

Spyware Blaster
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

Spyware Guard
http://www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareguard.html


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

How much RAM does the system have?


----------



## kristen7768 (May 21, 2004)

Thank you so much for the replies!
I am going to try the pcpitstop now....
I did the Adaware and Spybot and CWShredder so I will try the others that were suggested also.
Ummmmmm....... I'm a bit computer illiterate....lol....how do I know how much RAM I have? 
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Right click on 'My Computer and choose 'Properties'
Under the tab 'General' should show your amount of RAM


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

It would be useful to run Belarc Advisor, a free program that will dig up internal facts about your computer and the software installed. (Your processor, mother board, RAM, drives, attachments, programs installed , etc.)

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

By the way: I use Roboform all the time, and it has never caused any problems.


----------



## kristen7768 (May 21, 2004)

384.0mb Ram :d


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since I assume that the hardware hasn't changed, just the performance, usually easiest thing to look for is software. 

Might was to see if there is anything starting automatically you can stop that you don't need.

Might try booting to safe mode. Now the screen and networking might not be the way you want. But if things work from Safe Mode, you might consider looking at updating drivers. Video is often a common cause for problems.


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

Good Kristin

Let me know how pcpitstop worked for you?

Send me a log file if you could. They would have an option to save the scan for you. If you didn't save one then you could always rescan it, and save one. I'd like to see what they have and how your system is to mine because their is a comparison sheet too. I am on XP though, but i just installed win98 SE on my neighbor's computer and I do have it on my other computer in the basement.


----------



## kristen7768 (May 21, 2004)

I've been busy trying all of these suggestions.....which I appreciate very much! I'm feeling pretty certain that I don't have anything odd on my computer......pcpitstop didn't really find anything .... all of my virus/spyware scans are coming up clean. 
I was reading through some other posts here though and found an interesting comment (please see below).... I unchecked this file to see if it would work....and my computer ran alot alot better........ but my virus protector would not work unless it was checked. Maybe I should contact Mcafee too.....

*18-Nov-2005, 04:07 PM 
XyGore 
Junior Member Join Date: Nov 2005
Posts: 1

Found your problem

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a customers PC in my shop same problem. go to your run command and type msconfig in your startup group uncheck file called McShld9X.exe
save and restart. I am going to send email to McAfee about this. From what I found out your anti virus should still protect against virus threats this file was an auto update added to protect against Adware & Spyware.
 *


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

That's Mcafee's Virus Shield and auto updater. You should leave that checked, or else you won't get the auoupdates foR Mcafee and ful protection against viruses and spyware. I would try unchecking some other processes. Did you get to the part in pitstop, usually after the test, where you can go view your results and they give you tips on improving the performance? Look for what they say you can uncheck in the msconfig startup section. If you don't see that let me know what you have running in the msconfig startup section, and i'll tell you what you don't need to load up with Windows. This should improve the performance. Also try this www.CCleaner.com download their free cleaner. That program i use and it's does a good deep clean of temporary files and junk files. Mcafee might say it's a virus, well it's not. So just ignore it.


----------



## kristen7768 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Constant. 
Is this what you mean?.... (please see below).....the top 3 were blue (optional)....the next 2 were grey (no data) ....the rest were green (required).
Thanks for helping me out with this.....

File Name Description 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA ... \MMKEYBD.EXE Multimedia Keyboard 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCSHLD9X.EXE McAfee VirusScan 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA ... \MMUSBKB2.EXE USB Keyboard 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE Mcafee Security Center 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE McAfee VirusScan 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA ... \KEYBDMGR.EXE Netropa keyboard 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE Windows Networking 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE Print Spooler 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCTSKSHD.EXE McAfee Task Scheduler Service 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE McAfee VirusScan 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\OASCLNT.EXE On-Access Scan Client service 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE Windows Management 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE Internet Explorer 
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE Windows Explorer 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE DirectX Helper 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL Windows Kernel 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE Message Server 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE System tray 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk Multimedia Task 

Performance-Related Windows Settings
The following settings may be helpful in diagnosing general system performance problems. 

Setting name Value 
Video acceleration disabled No 
Paging of kernel disabled No 
Screen saver running during tests No 
NOIDE key found in registry No 
Running 32-bit code on 64-bit Windows No 
System Restore disabled No 
Large System Cache enabled No 
Has batteries No 
Hibernate enabled No 
HIBERFIL.SYS present No 
Hibernate policy in use No 
Sleep/Resume policy in use No 
Running on battery power No 
Internet Configuration


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes that's what i mean, but that is probably what you had running at the time. Uncheck the optional ones. Also

C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE Internet Explorer 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE DirectX Helper 

those too

X MCUpdateExe mcagent.exe "Added by the TROJ/ANTIMCA-A 
X MPFExe mcagent.exe "Added by the TROJ/ANTIMCA-A 
X VirusScan Online mcagent.exe "Added by the TROJ/ANTIMCA-A 
X VSOCheckTask mcagent.exe "Added by the TROJ/ANTIMCA-A 

I read up and seen that these files are memory hogs, uncheck them from the msconfig startup section.

You can choose whether to load the mcagent.exe up. It's your choice.


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

If those files arent in the msconfig startup. They load with the mcagent and you'll have to close them manually from the task manager. ALT-CTRL-DEL after you load up windows.Uncheck what you can from the msconfig though.


----------



## kristen7768 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Constant.... I did all of the above.... Some I do have to cont/alt/delete to end the program but its nice to know exactly what I don't need to have on here. After all of your help, I wish I could say this computer was running nicely... ...... If nothing else I sure am learning alot and really appreciate your help! One more question if you don't mind... my son was playing a "neopet" game and kept getting an error message. This isn't word for word but it said something like......."Microsoft IE has experienced a problem and needs to shut down" then offers to report it. Would you have any idea if this is related to my computer being slow and my mouse being laggy? Do I just need a new computer?.....lol
Thanks again 
Kris


----------



## constant (Jul 22, 2003)

It's been a blast helping you out Kristen. I'm sorry to hear your computer isn't running any better. I would have to know the exact nature when the error happened to know what the solution would be. I sometimes get those errors too, but not much. I would say make sure you have Automatic Updates autoconfigured to update atomatically, and see with Internet Explorer if that needs to be updated as well. Goto control panel, automatic updates, and make sure automatic recommended is the option highlighted. A quick way to see if you have all the updates installed is to open Internet Explorer and goto the tools - drop down list - choose automatic update. That will bring you right to the Microsoft site, and then it will do a scan of your system to see what you need to update.


----------

